# The Priest With Dirty Clothes



## heartoflesh (Nov 2, 2007)

I heard R.C. tell this children's story on the drive in to work this morning and broke into tears. I can't even remember the last time I cried. Now I can't wait to get home and tell it to my kids.

Thank you, R.C.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 2, 2007)

Find it here.


----------



## heartoflesh (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, I think I'm going to buy the book. I've been trying to find just the text itself online but haven't had any success. I think I remember everything though.


----------

